# Is Mint worth putting my bees on it



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Some mints attract bees more than others, but generally yes, mint is good when it blooms. I've had spearmint and catmint both. The bees were always heavily on the catmint, the cat, not so much, she ignored it.  The spearmint they worked OK, mine bloomed in the late summer or early fall, it's been a few years now and I'm a little foggy on the timing of it.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

E.T.'sBees said:


> There is some* fields of mint* near me. Is there enough nectar or pollen worth putting my bees on it?


Keep in mind that mint honey is "different" (I don't know know bad or good - google and find out).
If you have access to whole fields of mint - that may make a difference in your honey (bees definitely work mint hard).

But again - often enough the "whole fields" turn out to be few patches not worth worrying about (let alone moving the bees).
You talking about many acres of mint I assume when saying "fields".


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Mint honey is good, but sure has a distinct minty taste.


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

I usually see bumbles and some other tiny bees on mint. Less often honey bees.


----------



## E.T.'sBees (Nov 28, 2021)

GregB said:


> Keep in mind that mint honey is "different" (I don't know know bad or good - google and find out).
> If you have access to whole fields of mint - that may make a difference in your honey (bees definitely work mint hard).
> 
> But again - often enough the "whole fields" turn out to be few patches not worth worrying about (let alone moving the bees).
> You talking about many acres of mint I assume when saying "fields".


Yes I would assume over 100 acres


----------



## Plannerwgp (May 18, 2019)

I can't locate mint anywhere near my property but there are years when my honey has a mild mint taste—everyone loves it.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

E.T.'sBees said:


> Yes I would assume over 100 acres


Well then - easily findable by Google.
NOT a major producer.

List of Northern American nectar sources for honey bees - Wikipedia


----------



## E.T.'sBees (Nov 28, 2021)

GregB said:


> Well then - easily findable by Google.
> NOT a major producer.
> 
> List of Northern American nectar sources for honey bees - Wikipedia


Yeah I have already looked at that. I was just curious if anyone here had direct experience with mint


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Plannerwgp said:


> I can't locate mint anywhere near my property but there are years when my honey has a mild mint taste—everyone loves it.



I've heard over and over that Basswood trees give a slightly minty flavored honey.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

If I had a hundred acres of mint near me I would definitely toss a hive on it just to try it.
What do you have to lose?
Could be a money maker!


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Or could taste like..............


----------

